

Technical co-founder wanted- Geo-location guru - mytripbook

Are you interested in using all the latest geo-location tools- Twitter, SimpleGeo, Facebook (soon??) etc to build a travel-related application/game (mobile + web): have started the project (see www.mytripbook.com) but now looking for a php + geo expert to take the site to the next level: please email james at mytripbook.com
======
empire29
James - I assume you would be the other co-founder. What expertise do you
bring to the table? Business, marketing, technical, ideas, etc?

